

A Better Way to Use Twins for Developmental Research [pdf] - tokenadult
http://people.virginia.edu/~ent3c/papers2/Articles%20for%20Online%20CV/Turkheimer%20%282008%29.pdf

======
tokenadult
"Almost everyone who has ever thought about heritability has reached a
commonsense intuition about it: One way or another, heritability has to be
some kind of index of how genetic a trait is. . . .

"Unfortunately, that fundamental intuition is wrong. Heritability isn’t an
index of how genetic a trait is. A great deal of time has been wasted in the
effort of measuring the heritability of traits in the false expectation that
somehow the genetic nature of psychological phenomena would be revealed. There
are many reasons for making this strong statement, but the most important of
them harkens back to the description of heritability as an effect size."

